# Cat biting kitten's throat. Normal?



## ieatfish (Apr 20, 2012)

We have a year old cat that has been great. We recently got a 2 month old kitten. They seem to get along great and haven't hissed or anything but occasionally the older cat will tackle and bite the young kitten's throat. Sometimes the kitten will let out a little whine but it doesn't sound extremely urgent. He'll never run away when the older cat lets him go. Also, often the older cat will lick the kitten's head.






. Happens around 0:30. We just want to make sure it is nothing to worry about. Thanks!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Perfectly normal behavior. And adorable!!! They both are very sweet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing to worry about, just teaching the kitten who's boss/grooming.... :grin:


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

how cute! that kitten LOVES the older cat. i think it's a dominance thing ("lie down and let me lick you" haha) but i'm not too sure.

i had to enlarge the screen because at first i thought, "why do they have two litter boxes in such a little room?" then i thought, "THAT is the weirdest looking litter i have ever seen," LOL before i could see it was the pattern of the bed.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Nothing to worry about, just teaching the kitten who's boss/grooming.... :grin:


*nods*


----------



## ieatfish (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. We figured it was at least not terrible since the kitten never acted afraid.

The kitten came from a home with tons of other cats so we 'ripped' it away from its family. It was extremely timid at first but as soon as we brought our other cat into the room he walked out right away and they are now best friends. We had a problem with our other cat crying at nights without us but he's been much better now with a new friend.


----------

